# Early Xmas Pressie To Myself



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

All the way from a fellow collector and friend in Germany:




























That's it for today! :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent Christmas pressie mate - Bubble Wrap, the gift that keeps on giving! :lol:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I like the yellow box.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Are all the bits packaging or do they contain more "bits" ?????  :lookaround: :dontgetit: ardon:

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tixntox said:


> Are all the bits packaging or do they contain more "bits" ?????  :lookaround: :dontgetit: ardon:
> 
> Mike


They all contain more bits! :yes:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ooo, I spy an Omega electronic box.

Lots of packages there though. What have you found?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

You are a tease. :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Lots of packages there though. What have you found?


One of them is a crustacean's shell. :tongue2:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Who. Me? said:


> Ooo, I spy an Omega electronic box.
> 
> Lots of packages there though. What have you found?


I see the Omega box too ... I thought Paul already had ALL the Omega f300 models! It's a red herring!! :tongue2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of packages there though. What have you found?
> ...


Good choice. With pushers or without?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


With...NOS...but missing it's tail....it's a shame they don't grow new ones. Know where I can find one? (I can hear you laughing)


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> With...NOS...but missing it's tail....it's a shame they don't grow new ones. Know where I can find one? (I can hear you laughing)


Very nice.

Not laughing, but grinning - I know how you feel. No leads on that I'm afraid.

Look forward to seeing the pics tomorrow.

Was it born with a tail?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > With...NOS...but missing it's tail....it's a shame they don't grow new ones. Know where I can find one? (I can hear you laughing)
> ...


OK, just for Andy, I'll start off with the crustacean's shell.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Next, a rather nice box set + papers for the Omega f300 Cone:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

You are a very lucky man, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice. Beautiful graining.

I always wonder how things like that NOS case never got used. Did someone take a lobster in to be repaired and then back out after the jeweller bought the case, so they were left with it? It must have been an expensive investment at the time, let alone now.

If I see any end pieces (or a bracelet), I'll drop you a note.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Andy....I think I have a pair of end pieces, bought from the guy in Argentina but not the rest of the bracelet, so if you see / hear of one.....I could swipe it from my lobster Megasonic but that would be a last resort.

And it get better (I think), not one, but two NOS 188.0002 Speedsonic cases with dials and hands:




























And maybe even harder to find, a NOS 198.0005 case with perfect bezel:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Alles gut mein freund. Marvellous group for a pressie Paul. The wife is getting my Xmas pressie from Poundland - do they sell Omegas???

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Alles gut mein freund. Marvellous group for a pressie Paul. The wife is getting my Xmas pressie from Poundland - do they sell Omegas???
> 
> Mike


Try Aldi or Lidl Mike!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

They all look great. Absolutely love the speedsonic case and dial. They look fantastic now so once complete with a movement and hands I bet they'll look the business. Please do show a pic when assembled. Great present. Enjoy....í ½í¸€


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Paul (says he looking at a road map for directions). Talking of movements, a shop here in Shanklin (Isle of Wight) has a number of movements, as the lady buys the gold watch.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Last few from my German friend:

LIP Nautic-Ski:



















Super rare LIP R27:



















And complete with battery key (never seen one of these before):










[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bulova Accutron 2182 D-shape:




























And another bunch of Omega f300 cases :



















And finally....the fly in the ointment?

I've probably paid too much for this lot :sadwalk:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Another super selection Paul - must say the D Accutron is rather special.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Another super selection Paul - must say the D Accutron is rather special.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike...and you are so right about the D-shape Accutron. The dials on these often end up as below...they suffer a bit like the black dials on Omega Cones:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks Andy....I think I have a pair of end pieces, bought from the guy in Argentina but not the rest of the bracelet, so if you see / hear of one.....I could swipe it from my lobster Megasonic but that would be a last resort.


There is always the strap option - I think the Corfam strap is unfairly underrated. I know everyone wants the bracelet because it's cool but I'm still looking to get a replica of the blue strap made for my Seamaster Lobster. My truck just has me a bit distracted (and skint) at the minute.

As you've got one of each, I'd consider the bracelet on one and strap on another.



Silver Hawk said:


> And maybe even harder to find, a NOS 198.0005 case with perfect bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy, I'm not keen of these half lobster / half strap watches....they just look wrong to me. Personal thing, I know.

I understand about the van eating up all available cash....I have one or two vintage motorcycles and some of those have had a serious impact on the horology side of things!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you treat the white spikes on the dial - or is it kaputt?

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Can you treat the white spikes on the dial - or is it kaputt?
> 
> Mike


Kaput but strangely beautiful! :lol:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> dobra said:
> 
> 
> > Can you treat the white spikes on the dial - or is it kaputt?
> ...


I find that rather attractive, if it was stable.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WELL, THAT'S tHURSDAY'S WATCH BUDGET BLOWN THEN!

:lol:

Well done that man! - - - so far!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

One word... Wow! Love both the lip additions too. You've found a great source there for some great watches. Enjoy..í ½í¸€


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Paul, did you manage to win the f300 Connie with the lobster bracelet that went on e-bay this past weekend? Mine was the bid that was beaten for the win, and I let up at the last minute, thinking it might be you I was bidding against (should have dropped you a line to be sure, I guess ...)

Anyway, hope it was you!!


----------

